# Shimano Brake Pads do not go low enough



## ChrisTran206 (May 16, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2010 Trek 1.5 because I got a pretty good deal on it.

The brakes left a lot to be desired so I ended up purchasing Shimano Tiagra BR-4500 brakes to match up with the rest of the bike and because some guy off CL upgraded the ones off his bike to Ultegras and sold me his unused for $30. Pads have no wear and no scratches on the calipers.

I installed them per instructions from the shimano site and now there is a problem. The brake pads do not reach low enough to properly align them so that none of the pad is dragging from the top of the brake surface of the rim. I know this will result in a lip and I would have to check it all the time but I think its a fairly significant amount, approx 1/2mm above the top of the brake surface.

So what should I do at this point? Go back to the old brakes and get better pads? There is a significant build quality as the Tiagra's feel a lot better and even with the pad not aligned properly it already stops a lot better.

Looking at the designs of the higher end products, it looks like I would end up with the same problem. Buying higher end brakes doesnt seem like they have the reach either.

Am I not seeing something and there adjustments not in the install PDF that would allow me to adjust the brakes so the pads sit a little lower? Any help would be great.

Thanks,

If this is not the right place to ask, please let me know.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Use the old brakes and better pads. There is nothing wrong with the original brakes.


----------

